# Why is she doing this?



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

My mother mouse Pearl seems to have developed a habit of burying her water bottle nozzle. Their water bottle was originally on the other side of the tank, but due to their being a hide underneath it, she would always move the bedding over there to completely enclose it.
So today I've moved it over to another corner and she's diligently been piling bedding around it again. I'm concerned because if the nozzle is touching the bedding then the water will just all empty out and saturate the enclosure, and also I don't want her to get thirsty because I'm terrified it will make her eat her babies! They're all doing so well and I don't want anything to happen to them.

As you can see in the pic, the nozzle isn't quite buried yet, and I can see it from where I'm sitting so can watch if it gets covered. But I can't watch all the time.










What can I do to help her? She has lots of bedding, a main nest, a secondary hide and also some tunnels. Is she bored? Does she feel unsafe? How high up can they reach for water, should I move the bottle higher?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They arrange their surroundings as they want/need; let her get on with it and just move the bottle up higher


----------

